# The final move.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well as many of the member know we have been planning to move to PH. for many years.
We are almost there, house on the market 2 weeks ago, shipping container for the move arrived today and the packing begins. Yes we are on the move.
Sounds simple but as many know it is quite a complex situation with many many hurdles and even more tough decisions. We have been selling/offloading my 60 years of accumulations (yes several tears and buts) for the last 12 months, the money is great and once gone I/we are not missing a thing and we have less to organise and pack though the container will be pretty full I'm sure.

Looking forward to my but I know there will be plenty to do once there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Steve
We made our final move just over 10 years ago, not to PH but to Spain. I would say one thing, be careful about deciding what you no longer need/want. I got rid of a load of books (old ones and now irreplaceable) and now that my mobility is a bit less than it was, would have liked to re-read some of those books while I can still see well enough.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck on you move Steve and sometimes it feels good to lighten the load and many furniture items that would work in a dryer climate won't hold up so well here so best to sell and use the money for something that will hold up in this humid weather.

I agree with Balidlocks I wish I had brought a few books with me because after several years I felt like relaxing and reading again but at the time I only sent a few Balikbayan boxes with limited space and I also wished I had brought all my steel pots, large steel baking containers, and cast iron skillets and anything made out of quality steel because its very expensive and hard to find.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> Hi Steve
> We made our final move just over 10 years ago, not to PH but to Spain. I would say one thing, be careful about deciding what you no longer need/want. I got rid of a load of books (old ones and now irreplaceable) and now that my mobility is a bit less than it was, would have liked to re-read some of those books while I can still see well enough.


Thanks for that input baldilocks, good points indeed. I have many hundreds of books that I have read and dragged around with my moves for the last 40 odd years, I never reread any of them so time to let them go, problem is no one wants them, can't give them away.
Like myself these days most read online. 
I will definitely take one or two boxes of favourites but 6 to 7 boxes will go.
Have you looked what is available online to suit your reading tastes? You like me may be pleasantly surprised.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for your good wishes Mark, we probably will need them once we hit customs in Manila. lol.
We have a similar humidity here on the sunny coast average 76% but yes worse in PH. though it doesn't seem so bad where we are on the beach. My biggest concern is the salt air and how to stop things rusting.
As we are shipping a container we will get heaps of stuff in (fill it up I keep telling Ben) even bits and pieces that we don't want or need will go to family once we settle in.

Off to keep packing Mark.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for that input baldilocks, good points indeed. I have many hundreds of books that I have read and dragged around with my moves for the last 40 odd years, I never reread any of them so time to let them go, problem is no one wants them, can't give them away.
> Like myself these days most read online.
> I will definitely take one or two boxes of favourites but 6 to 7 boxes will go.
> Have you looked what is available online to suit your reading tastes? You like me may be pleasantly surprised.
> ...


Unfortunately books that were published back in the 1800s don't seem to appear in online lists. I also got rid of several bound copies of the early editions of _Punch_ magazine (from N°1) and copies of the _Times_ newspaper from 1805 announcing the death of Nelson.

Not all the books from that period went, I still have a few including bound copies of _Hobbies_ magazine.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> Hi Steve
> We made our final move just over 10 years ago, not to PH but to Spain. I would say one thing, be careful about deciding what you no longer need/want. I got rid of a load of books (old ones and now irreplaceable) and now that my mobility is a bit less than it was, would have liked to re-read some of those books while I can still see well enough.


Understand your situation 100% I brought all my books with me. So now I have a library in my home with wall to wall book shelves... "but" in retrospect I would have left them behind and simply committed to the Amazon Kindle deal...as many book as I want for under 10 dollars per month. I can have up to 10 novels at a time. When I need to I send them back (virtually) and pick additional novels to "borrow" It is the way to go. In addition a nice feature is that you can read a few pages before you pick a novel...In the PH the completely seal a new book so that you are unable to read the inside of the jacket unless you buy the book plus poor selection compared to what we had back in the states for hard cover books.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for that input baldilocks, good points indeed. I have many hundreds of books that I have read and dragged around with my moves for the last 40 odd years, I never reread any of them so time to let them go, problem is no one wants them, can't give them away.
> Like myself these days most read online.
> I will definitely take one or two boxes of favourites but 6 to 7 boxes will go.
> Have you looked what is available online to suit your reading tastes? You like me may be pleasantly surprised.
> ...


Steve there are many "used" book stores that would be intrsted in your books...maybe even the local library (at least in the small towns) but they too have gone virtual in many respects


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Glad to hear that you’re getting close to wrapping everything up and getting over here. Good luck and I hope everything goes quickly and smoothly for you guys!


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I also wished I had brought all my steel pots, large steel baking containers, and cast iron skillets and anything made out of quality steel because its very expensive and hard to find.


Haha, couldn't believe how hard it was to find a cast iron skillet here in Cebu - I ended up carrying a good one over in my luggage.

Good luck on the move, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

JRB__NW said:


> Haha, couldn't believe how hard it was to find a cast iron skillet here in Cebu - I ended up carrying a good one over in my luggage.
> 
> Good luck on the move, Steve.


They have cast iron skillets in Landers. I saw several in there last week.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Tim_L said:


> They have cast iron skillets in Landers. I saw several in there last week.


Thanks Tim, yes I recently discovered that when I learned about Landers and went there for the first time. Wish I had known earlier, that was a lot of weight added to my bag, haha.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

JRB__NW said:


> Thanks Tim, yes I recently discovered that when I learned about Landers and went there for the first time. Wish I had known earlier, that was a lot of weight added to my bag, haha.


Lol. I can imagine that it was. They are quite heavy. FYI: Big sale there tomorrow through Friday.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Rebaqshratz said:


> ...es... "but" in retrospect I would have left them behind and simply committed to the Amazon Kindle deal...as many book as I want for under 10 dollars per month. I can have up to 10 novels at a time. .....


Kindle Unlimited is the way to go. I have bought a few hundred books from them as well but will read several books a month all for the $10. It is portable, you never have to worry about losing your place and you can carry enough books for a trip of any length and resupply anywhere with WiFi.

I have one technical reference book on loan that I use a lot, I have had it over 3 years and use it often. It would have been over a hundred dollars to have bought and this way it cost nothing extra and I always have it with me.

If you don't want to spend the $10 your hometown public library may have a kindle lending section as well. Mine at home has one and while I have never used it my sister has and she reads as much as me. (well over 100 novels a year)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good info for our move Rick. We will only take "loved books" and the rest will go.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just for info. You guys might want to check out 'HathiTrust Digital Library' and 'Search Project Gutenberg' for online books. There is another website that I can't remember just now. Might do some searching, if interested.

Fred


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Digital books just don't have the same smell as an old book!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> Digital books just don't have the same smell as an old book!


Nor the nostalgia and mystique. I do seriously hear you baldilocks as we went through 11 or 12 boxes of books this afternoon, I did find a 1930's hard back by Edgar Allen Poe "Complete Tales and Poems" reprinted in the 1930's as well as many early Sci Fi and fantasy reprints from the turn of the century but alas I will not reread. Too many other eggs to fry though time will tell and I may end up kicking myself for not continuing to hoard. Fahrenheit 451 looms in my grey matter.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Nor the nostalgia and mystique. I do seriously hear you baldilocks as we went through 11 or 12 boxes of books this afternoon, I did find a 1930's hard back by Edgar Allen Poe "Complete Tales and Poems" reprinted in the 1930's as well as many early Sci Fi and fantasy reprints from the turn of the century but alas I will not reread. Too many other eggs to fry though time will tell and I may end up kicking myself for not continuing to hoard. Fahrenheit 451 looms in my grey matter.
> 
> Cheers, Steve


Ah, but when you are relaxing on the beach under the palms with your piña colada by your side and without a care in the world, it would be nice to reminisce with an old book not only enjoying re-reading it, but also the time when you first read it. I must admit to reading a book three or four times over a couple of years before it goes onto the shelf for a few more years and I am often surprised at things which didn't fully register on previous readings.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Good luck BP!

I left Oz in 1996 and have moved one country to another 5 times.

Every move, I take less than I did on the previous move.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Books in the Philippines are a great thing to share.........with the termites.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Books in the Philippines are a great thing to share.........with the termites.


If the termites beat me to the books at least some value came out of shipping them for what could be their final resting/demise.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

